# Good Deal??



## Majec (Apr 1, 2004)

I just got a quote back from the Moorings for $5200. It includes a 36 ft boat for 7 days with provisions in Baja, mid February. It does not include airfare. We want to sail this winter where its warm....but trying to grow the kitty too. 

Any advise or alternative suggestions?

Thanks,
John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

this is very difficult to answer , it all depends on timing, on location on the charter company and so forth ... Does this amount include all other fees?

Just to make you crinch ... I am renting a 99 Island Spirit 37 Catamarane for 15 days in the bvi''s . With ALL extra expenses, like Mooring fees, Marine Park fees per persons,Insurance, and all kinds of other small things which add up. like filling the boat with diesel on our return ( and of course on our departure) a nice complimentary hull cleaning, extra towels, extra coolers, all the ice we can carry ( on departure ) and so forth.....

I am paying ( sit down now ! ) 3500 bucks 

Thorsten


----------



## Majec (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Thorsten,

Wow! Seems you are the smart shopper! Fifteen days for $3500? Now that sounds like a good deal.

I''m getting a no on the Moorings. 

We did want to charter in Baja but not bad enough to spend over 5 k for a week. 

Onward to plan B.

Thanks for the info, 
John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You forgot to say when you are chartering the Island Packet in the BVI. February is usually considered highest season in warm climates. However, prices are 1/3 in October.


----------

